# Is my Graphtec vinyl cutter going bad only after 2-3 years of use?



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

Recently my graphtec FC-8600 has not been cutting correctly. I used it for almost a year with no problems. The previous owner also used it for about a 1 in a half years. Long story short I suspected my 45 degree blade might be dulled out since my cuts weren't cutting through anymore so I changed it like I normally do. But now my cuts are so sloppy and does not cut the vinyl all the way in certain areas. I changed the offset, changed the blade length, increase/decreased the down force as needed, nothing helps. If I'm lucky I will get one clean cut, but everything after that its just bad.. Could the cutter be going bad already only after 2 years of use? The shop I bought it from took good care of it, also a certified graph tec associate inspected the machine so I doubt it being used is the problem, also since I used it for a year with no problem..


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd check to make sure the blade depth is correct and also check to make sure the protective cutting strip doesn't have grooves cut in it.

My GCC also had issues with cracked rollers that allowed the vinyl to shift but I don't know if Graphtecs have that issue.


----------



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes I checked the blade depth. I pretty much kept it at the original setting that cuts well and just switched out the blades. The Graphtec FC-8600 doesn't really have a cutting strip, just a deep well right underneath where the blade cuts.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Do you have the proper selection made for the type of blade you are using? Condition on the display screen.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's a link to a replacement cutting strip for the FC-8600

FC8600 Replacement Teflon Cutting Strip


----------



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks flower box I'll take a look. I did some testing this morning and finally got a good cut, hopefully it will stay that way. I cleaned out the inside of the blade holder and also the blade itself to make sure there was no sticky residue from previous vinyls.


----------



## SignWarehouseJB (Dec 17, 2013)

You might also consider replacing the blade holder. Those do wear out eventually, generally after about a year of regular use. If you're still using the one that came with the cutter, it's past time for a replacement. 
Here's a blog article of mine about that.

Vinyl Cutter Performance Fix: Plotter Blade Holder Replacement | SignWarehouse®, Inc.


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

Most of the time when cutting, the starting point/origin or the cut starts at one place. This makes the cutting strip wear in that spot more quickly.

If you can set the starting point/origin further over, it might be a way to test that it is a bad cutting strip.

What others have said about blade holders going bad is true.


----------



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone, so far I've been having no problems ever since I cleaned out the blade holder, I think this is the last thing I would have suspected.


----------

